# Digital Cluster for sale on eBay



## lapwizrus (Mar 27, 2007)

Just wanted to let you guys know that I am selling a digital cluster out of a 91 NX1600. This is a very nice mod for those that are stuck with analog clusters  Check it out.

eBay Motors: Nissan NX NX1600 NX2000 Sentra Digital Cluster (item 200123941517 end time Jul-04-07 15:40:11 PDT)

I know this should be in the classifieds, i just thought more people would read it here. Thanks.


----------



## UkeeJay (Jun 26, 2007)

good buy....considering it would make it look like i had 97000 kms on my car....too bad i live in canada eh?....lol


----------



## Electric (Jun 18, 2007)

So this fits on a B13 (1994 sentra)? Actually, I assume it will only work with a manual trans sentra?


----------



## lapwizrus (Mar 27, 2007)

Electric said:


> So this fits on a B13 (1994 sentra)? Actually, I assume it will only work with a manual trans sentra?


From reading the posts here and on sr20forum.com, it looks like the digital clusters work on 93-94 sentras as these had electronic speedometers. If you want this to work on 91-92 you have to swap your mechanical sensor with an electric one. And it will work on automatics.


----------



## Electric (Jun 18, 2007)

lapwizrus said:


> From reading the posts here and on sr20forum.com, it looks like the digital clusters work on 93-94 sentras as these had electronic speedometers. And it will work on automatics.



My 1994 does not have an electronic speedometer though...


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

I did this swap in my sentra. Personally i like the look. and the price isnt to bad. it does work on auto's because that is what I have. the only problem i have with my swap is the speed sensor.... make the speedo read half of what the speed is. but the digi is nice!


----------



## lapwizrus (Mar 27, 2007)

Electric said:


> My 1994 does not have an electronic speedometer though...


Maybe your confusing the word electronic. It's not that the speedo display is electronic, it is how the speedo gets its information from the transmission. 91 - 92 had a mechanical cable that ran to the cluster, 93-94 have a wire that carries the speed signal.

Hope that clears it up.


----------



## Electric (Jun 18, 2007)

lapwizrus said:


> Maybe your confusing the word electronic. It's not that the speedo display is electronic, it is how the speedo gets its information from the transmission. 91 - 92 had a mechanical cable that ran to the cluster, 93-94 have a wire that carries the speed signal.
> 
> Hope that clears it up.



Ah ok cool. Now sorry for the barrage of questions, but what the guy above said, his speedo reads in half. Is that something that Im going to have to deal with or is that just because his car is strange?


----------



## lapwizrus (Mar 27, 2007)

Electric said:


> Ah ok cool. Now sorry for the barrage of questions, but what the guy above said, his speedo reads in half. Is that something that Im going to have to deal with or is that just because his car is strange?


I am not sure why that is, maybe he can answer that. 

Just so there is no confusion and for future reference, this is NOT a plug & play swap. It requires rewiring, so if anyone is uncomfortable with messing with the wiring, this is not for you.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

it is definatly not a plug and play.... but the wiring is not all that difficult, plan on a good half day. the Half speed thing is the speed pinion (located on the transmission and gives the speed signal to the cluster),,,, and a easy swap but i have not ran across one yet.
and no my car is not strange,,,,,,,,it is a sentra like any other....


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

Anyone done a write up on swapping and rewiring it yet. I searched for it, and only found threads where people asked about it and said it could be done.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

ITs been done over on the SE-r forum


----------



## lapwizrus (Mar 27, 2007)

sold, thanks.


----------

